
NASA just captured an incredible look at a black hole eating a star - preetish
https://m.mic.com/articles/154679/nasa-just-captured-an-incredible-look-at-a-black-hole-eating-a-star
======
jessriedel
When I read an article like this, the immediate question is "Where is the
picture?" It sounds like they don't have one, because this observations is
made well outside the ability to resolve an image, and is really a description
of a flare of light with certain spectral properties and time dependence.

OK, that's fine, but why does the author not explain any of that? Why do they
use words like "an incredible look" and "a team of researchers has captured
how the dust surrounding black holes absorbs and reflects the flares produced
by a tidal disruption" and "This is the first time we have clearly seen the
infrared light echoes from multiple tidal disruption events" without saying
that, well, you know, there's actually no picture. Am I the only one who find
this weird?

~~~
happyslobro
> NASA captures change in temperature of dust around a singularity, finds
> additional evidence in support of dust hypothesis.

> Photo: before / after. Notice center pixel value changing from #030202 to
> #020203 as dust warms.

Yep, that headline and image will get lots of shares on Facebook. Let's just
roll with it, and skip the A/B test.

~~~
jessriedel
The author doesn't have to explain this in the headline, or make the main
picture the pixel under discussion. But you'd think they would address this
_somewhere_ in the article to be intellectually honest.

